# The green form of Crypt striolata (in situ)



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

April 19, 2009. In this trip, I found a species of Crypt. in a limestone outcrop where I never explored before.

This is a green form of _Cryptocoryne striolata _. I am really surprised it can grow well in the hard water area (limestone). The water is coming out from a small subterranean stream.










Habitat



















The spathe


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

_Cryptocoryne striolata_!!! I never seen a green form before. Probably a new record!??



















Most of the limestone hills here got vertical cliff......not easy to explore in this area.










Limestone outcrop


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> Very nice!


Thanks for viewing...


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi junglemike,

Nice pictures, it is great seeing Crypts in their natural habitat. Keep up the good work, it is appreciated.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Wow, that flower is amazing. That last photo is really good. Nice work!


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

thanks Roy & "six". ;-)


----------



## ryantube (Aug 9, 2011)

How many subspecies of C. Striolata? Are they classified based on location?


----------



## Plant Freak (Sep 14, 2012)

Wow nice to see Cryptocoryne on their natural habitat!!!


----------

